# Using canned "pumpkin pie mix" in other recipes?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I scored a bunch of cans of Libby's Easy Pumpkin Pie Mix canned pumpkin awhile back. I'd like to use it to make muffins and bread. 
Ingredients are: pureed pumpkin, sugar syrup, water, salt, natural flavors, and spices.

Any advice for using this in place of plain canned pumpkin? I assume I would need to cut back the amount of sugar called for in the recipe....


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

you could try a recipe i use plain canned for....take one spice cake mix, one can of pumpkin, and 2/3 cup water, stir well and put in 10x15 pan, you want it pretty thin, not thick like cake. bake like the cake mix says, and it makes wonderful bars. i sprinkle with powder sugar but you could frost. they are sweet enough for me tho without.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Check the inside of the label. They often print recipes there.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any recipes, but that stuff is hard to find around here! I had a hard time finding some last year, and I was looking at the grocer yesterday and they didn't have any, again. Plenty of regular pumpkin, but not the mix. I usually bake right from scratch, but that's one thing I do use to make pies because that's what my mom used when I was little.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Rachel Ray has a Pumpkin Blackbean Soup that I made just 2 nights ago. It's delicious, easy to make, and ages well. It's not a sweet item, but let me know if you want the recipe.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pumpkin pie MIX is not the same as canned pumpkin. It has the stuff in it to make it set up as a pie.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

The OP knows it's not the canned pumpkin, that's why she's asking for recipes. 

I used canned _pumpkin pie mix _in the soup all the time and it adds a delicious spiciness and thickness that the canned pumpkin doesn't quite do. Plus the added sweetness is a nice contrast against the curry and cayenne that is in the recipe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Any kind of pumpkin quick bread would be good for this. Or pancakes. Possibly waffles though the sugar may make it stick to the iron. Biscuits. Cakes. A pumpkin-apple dump cake sounds good.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I knew the OP knew, but some rookie cooks reading this thread might not.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it was the Hungry Girl show on FoodTV recently that she used a can of pumpkin pie filling in a boxed brownie mix in place if most of the other wet ingredients. My wife made it and it was wonderful. It was not overpoweringly pumpkin taste and the calorie count was way down due to the mix being used to replace other higher calorie ingredients.

Added Link for Recipe. (even though recipe calls for pure pumpkin, we just used the canned stuff since we had it at home.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/dreamy-chocolate-peanut-butter-fudge-recipe/index.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

A.T. Hagan said:


> A pumpkin-apple dump cake sounds good.


With a light camel frosting! 

Not fair to make me drool for cake this early in the morning (and we don't even eat cake, here, LOL)


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

chewie said:


> you could try a recipe i use plain canned for....take one spice cake mix, one can of pumpkin, and 2/3 cup water, stir well and put in 10x15 pan, you want it pretty thin, not thick like cake. bake like the cake mix says, and it makes wonderful bars. i sprinkle with powder sugar but you could frost. they are sweet enough for me tho without.


I assume you mix the cake mix as stated on the box, then add the can of pumpkin and the water?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would probly try using it in recipes that you'd normally use regular canned pumpkin for but cut back the sugar amount just by a little. Like Pumpkin cookies, cake, muffins, bread, etc.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Pumpkin dip is good....
http://cookingwithlove-grannyg.blogspot.com/search?q=pumpkin

or use the pumpkin in other recipes and leave out the spices...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I made the pumpkin streusel top muffins from the recipe on the inside of the label last night. Disappointing. Apparently the canned mix has very little in the way of spices. I add cloves, ginger, and cinnamon to the second batch and it was a little better.

I don't normally use boxed cake mixes, but I might pick one up to make the cake that is on the Libby's site Ms. D linked to....


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, I just want to say thank you for all the great ideas. I love the idea of adding it to brownie mix. And the dip sounds good but that web-blog also showcased a pumpkin fudge which sounds delicious! 

Also, don't forget to go to www.allrecipes.com and do an ingredient search. I've found some of my families most favorite recipes at that website.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

My niece partially thaws frozen yogurt, then mixes it with refrigerated pumpkin pie filling. It's wonderful!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok... AThagan made me hungry but i'm NOT usin' Ohio Dreamer's suggestion. No camel frosting here! lol


----------

